# How soon and how much hair (length) does toy poodle grow the hair?



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

The same thing happened to me. I like the hair on the head to blend in with the ears and they gave me the classic poodle poof topknot. Nothing wrong with it, it's just not what I like. It was just over a week ago and it's already grown some. I'm also getting used to the cut because my baby is handsome no matter what. I know how you feel though. I loved my fluffy baby and I just wanted a trim 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I feel your pain. My regular groomer has disappeared and a groomer I went to instead totally messed up Swizzle's top knot too. It has been three weeks now and the length has grown back. It is amazing how fast his hair has grown in, hopefully it will be the same for you.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

An old joke:
Q) What is the difference between a good haircut and a bad haircut?
A) Two weeks!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

shizuka said:


> My toy poodle is turning 7 month old.
> She was cute and girlie like until this Tuesday!
> I brought her for a bath and the first grooming service since she is with me
> I showed the groomer a picture about how I wanted my baby looked like (which is her).
> ...


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Shizuka, I'm so sorry to hear this. Sounds like you need to find a new groomer. Try and find one who is a poodle specialist groomer. Mine is awesome, Edison always come out looking exceptionally cute (Thank you, Mimi!!!).


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Joelly said:


> Shizuka, I'm so sorry to hear this. Sounds like you need to find a new groomer. Try and find one who is a poodle specialist groomer. Mine is awesome, Edison always come out looking exceptionally cute (Thank you, Mimi!!!).


I agree, time for a new groomer - I had this happen to me - and the groomer was a VERY experienced poodle groomer and owned AND showed Spoos herself so I was not at all happy! Sadly sometimes it's a matter of trial and error. My solution was to get some good grooming equipment and start doing her myself! But I already knew the basics from years old showing dogs and helping other handlers groom and prepare their dogs for the ring as well as handling their dogs on occasion. But a bit of practice and you might be surprised at how good you can do!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Pictures would help. As a groomer I have no idea what you just explained. Is it the muzzle that was scissored too short? Was it the TK that you wanted a blended TK & you were given a TK with ear lines?


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Unfortunately you have learned that not all groomers are created alike! You need to check out groomers just as carefully as a vet. Ask questions of people you meet that have groomed dogs. Do not ever assume a groomer has the experience to do your style you want. Ask where they learned and whether they continue their education(some wil have no clue what you are talking about -RUN!) Assume about 3 months to get back close to what she had.


----------

